# Ron if you are out there please email me



## xnavyss (Feb 11, 2008)

Ron

I have tried about 5 times to email you concerning the pending sale of our 2 sudwala timeshare weeks that you offered me a price on and I accepted and sent you the paper work about 4 months ago.

I realize you have had problems with aol email, therefore please respond to xnavyss@comcast.net


Thanks

Joe


----------



## ron1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Joe

I have received all your e-mails. I cannot reply to your AOL or COMCAST addresses. All my e-mails bounce back.

Try and get a Yahoo e-mail address - it's free. This seems to work with other folk.

Take care

Ron, Fairfields


----------



## Dave M (Feb 12, 2008)

If the two of you really want to communicate with each other, try TUG Private Messages. They are guaranteed to get through. If you try that and one of you doesn't get a response from the other, that would seem to be an indication that there is no deal. No need to post details on these forums.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ron,
   I sent you a PM.
Bernie


----------



## The Big Dawg (Feb 13, 2008)

*Ron I also PM you.*

Thanks you for your time.


----------

